# Will Lightroom Classic work after the trial period?



## reidthaler (Nov 14, 2017)

In the past, the Develop and Map modules were disabled.  Is this still true?  I'm testing on another computer/account, and it's telling me I have to buy a subscription.
Thanks,

Reid


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 14, 2017)

I THINK there's a difference in behavior after a trial period, and after an expired subscription, but am not sure. I would not be surprised if nothing worked after a trial expiration.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 14, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> I THINK there's a difference in behavior after a trial period, and after an expired subscription, but am not sure. I would not be surprised if nothing worked after a trial expiration.


That would make sense. Otherwise you could use the trial version to get a (limited) free copy of Lightroom.


----------

